# Best Puppies Ever



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Best Puppies Ever - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Puppies in need of forever homes. Cross between Lord knows what, but they qualify as being a new breed, thereby justifying the small rehoming fee of $2500.

Don't pass up this opportunity to get a fine foundation dog of a new breed that will take the world by storm, just as soon as it can be determined what the heck it is.

Forget the dogs, we all got shots to make sure we wouldn't catch anything from them.

Please let me know when the puppies can be picked up as they are scaring the children.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My nightmares are bad enough without waking up to find one of those standing by my bed. God forgive me but those dogs are *UGLY*!!!!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh my!

They certainly qualify for the Ugliest Dog Contest.









From Mr. Happy Face to Zsa Zsa: See the 17 Ugliest Dogs in the World Ever


Could a mother love these faces? Look back at nearly two decades of winners from California's famous World's Ugliest Dog Contest




people.com


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

That dog isn't ugly, it's sick. that second picture has to be fake.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> That dog isn't ugly, it's sick. that second picture has to be fake.


Everyone's a critic.

Thanks for the diagnosis Dr. Killjoy.

Humor escapes you.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> My nightmares are bad enough without waking up to find one of those standing by my bed. God forgive me but those dogs are *UGLY*!!!!


poor things...but they scare the crap otta me!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> That dog isn't ugly, it's sick. that second picture has to be fake.


I think it was in a movie, the second one. _Resident Evil_ maybe.


----------

